

Blogs report iPad 3 before iPad 2 is released. Will this hurt iPad 2 sales? - RBr
http://www.businessinsider.com/ipad-3-2011-2

======
ZeroGravitas
I can just imagine the response if an Apple rival was leaking their next-next-
generation products before they've even announced the existence of the next
one. Particularly timing it for when rival devices are in the news. Doesn't
seem like a good sign.

You already see folk saying "Yeah, the Xoom/TouchPad/etc. is looking better
specced than the current iPad but battery life and UI feel is important so you
can't compare it with an unreleased product. Also the iPad 2 will kick its
ass!" it will only add to the irony if they throw in the fact that the iPad 3
will be even better.

